

YouTube open free movies - Uncle_Sam
http://www.youtube.com/movies

======
bravura
Strangely, youtube will remove _your_ video if it contains tits, but that
policy doesn't apply to itself:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvn8lPLSx6Q>

Breasts available at 00:16:15.

Youtube's policy states:

 _N+: Some nudity Content rated "N+" may include content featuring exposed
buttocks or partially nude breasts. Content rated "N+" may also contain full
nudity where the context is appropriately educational, documentary or
artistic._

 _Note: Some shows and movies may contain N+ content that would generally not
be accepted on the site. Videos originating from the YouTube user community
must abide by the YouTube Community Guidelines and may not be permitted to
include such content._

([http://help.youtube.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer...](http://help.youtube.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=146399&hl=en))

------
maigret
That's really a huge news. This is the first time I see a big american media
company bringing such an offering apparently worldwide (correct me if I'm
wrong). I mean it's working in Europe!! - Hulu, Netflix etc aren't. I think
that's quite as important as the introduction of YouTube itself.

~~~
kmfrk
Yes and no: Their catalogue is terrible. It reminds me of Joost's selection of
TV programmes way back where they couldn't afford any better.

Can anyone find a video that is just slightly renowned?

~~~
tomjen3
Renowned, not really though Dawn of the dead might qualify.

But there are a couple I would want to see, and I could imagine that the
twitter documentary (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW2oy9c5NiM>) would find
a fan base there as well.

~~~
tomjen3
So it turns out there is more, here is a Hitchcock
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R5VJqr9OgIo>) triller.

------
niyazpk
I remember seeing this some 6 months ago. Not really news.

------
karanbhangui
This has been around for at least a year.

------
mjfern
By looking at the initial list of movies displayed, can anyone guess what
demographic is being targeted?

------
pella
Moving Image Archive > Silent Films

<http://www.archive.org/details/silent_films>

